# New citizenship rules proposed, Bill C-24



## samtonkins (Jan 8, 2011)

Anyone know if those who meet at least 3 years living as permanent resident would be grandfathered in before the new bill C-24 becomes effective. We expect to qualify for 3 years this September hence our concern if it would be bumped to 4 years by then. Would appreciate enlightenment on this topic in layman terns, anyone?


----------



## goingthere2 (Mar 31, 2014)

samtonkins said:


> Anyone know if those who meet at least 3 years living as permanent resident would be grandfathered in before the new bill C-24 becomes effective. We expect to qualify for 3 years this September hence our concern if it would be bumped to 4 years by then. Would appreciate enlightenment on this topic in layman terns, anyone?


As far as I understand, requirements under Bill C 24 will not come into force untill the Bill is passed by Parliament. The only one so far is the increase in fees from 200 to 400 for citizenship.


----------



## samtonkins (Jan 8, 2011)

*C24*

And when is that?


----------



## goingthere2 (Mar 31, 2014)

*Bill C-24*

No one knows for sure, but I hope it is soon.


----------



## gemi_kk (Apr 12, 2014)

WIll there be any other changes, like increasing language requirement levels, fee increase, cap decrease, etc ?


----------



## goingthere2 (Mar 31, 2014)

*C-24*

Until it passes its third reading in the Commons, I don't think anyone knows for sure.


----------

